# Can i mix convicts and africans?



## g8tr73 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have some juvenile convicts as well as melanochromis auratus,(in different aquariums). All the fish are 1" to 1 and 1/4" in size.The tank i'm considering is a 29 gallon with plenty of rock structure.


----------



## g8tr73 (Apr 19, 2009)

I might add that i would only use female convicts.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

Im not a proffessional i ask mosty questioons from a few users Gage, lil mama, cichlidaholic they are very informative in any question.

From personal experience only....

Its not a reccommended mix

My male pretty much injured if not killed anything it could get near in a small environment.

so now it is in a 60 an thats working with my con an auratus but despite what everyone says every fish has its own personality an attitude.

But i also go against rules an have the most beautiful juvie with blue yellow an red all over its fins an body an is in the tank with 1 juvie fem auratus an 1 adult that im isolating from the other tank with a male in it they will not stop fighting til one is up top breathing hard and shredded up.

So not reccommended but very possible to do IMO i have my 40 gal with 16 africans 1 adult auratus 1 juvie fem. 2 fronts 1 con and 3 plecos
and i have no worries ir issues whatsoever everything depends on your fish aggression levels an hiding spots environment is everything to a fish that includes other fish.

Basically i have a juvie grow out tank an a larger tank an soon a upgrade tank an both tanks have cons with Auratus.


----------



## g8tr73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well thank you all (SiNFuLWaYs),for all the help ,lol. I chose to put two small female convicts in with my auratas and they seem to be getting along fine.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well IMHO if you planon keeping auratus you will need a far bigger tank....u will end up with one lone auratus when all is said and done.....also i dont think the cons will make it very long being mixed with these guys...IME the cons grow slower than auratus.


----------



## g8tr73 (Apr 19, 2009)

All the auratas and convicts i'm speaking of are very small. I have 6 fish total in the tank...i feel it's not crowded,although as the fish grow I know I will need to consider a bigger tank.Right now they are getting along fine,the rocks are playing a big role I believe...plenty of hiding spots if some become aggressive.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would work on getting a new tank as we speak so when the time comes everythings ready if you choose to go this route.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

ALL is my personal experience not a professional just opinion from prior situations.

How many of each?

Not the best of mixtures.. despite the fact i have 1 of each in a tank. with others that arent recommended.

And somehow it has worked out decently an they are not juvies. con is a 2 1/2" fem an the auratus is a 4-5" male; they are in a somewhat suitable tank for now til i move to a house or somewhere i can get a 100+gal currently have a 60+/40/& 2x10 gal isolating tanks for the bad ones to learn a lesson. lol i figure if i dont got 125 GAL *** still got a 120 gal worth of tanks in the place.

The auratus once growing an aggression levels become more the other will all constntly fight an attack not only their own knd but any other they feel is a threat of dominance or just in their view period.

The 2 i have are constant followers an attackers it kind of sucks to have them when you want a good lookng fish not as aggresive to fend off the attacker.

also the cons are fiesty an love to nip and run even to way larger fish. they are very territorial but nice looking fish if well maintained i have a fem juvie with blue underfin yellow top an tailfin an red ribcage (feediing color enhancing hikari gold pellets,spirulina an other varieties)

so if they are all small it may seem fine for the time being bu once they get to a certain age and aggression they dont stop no matter if you quarantine them they get shy from release for a little then back to fighting.


----------



## g8tr73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well all may change as the fish grow,but right now,they are getting along fine. All the fish come together to greet the top of the tank at feeding time. They all seem really healthy and happy. I'm watching close for signs of aggression,but everything is fine right now. :thumb:


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

yea i understand i have a tank for the juvies...

15) baby Malawis.

1) adult male Auratus an a 1 female Auratus juvie.

2) 1.5" Frontosa Burundi's.

1) 1 1/2" Convict juvie (beautiful colors).

3) Plecos.

But all are about an inch big...

Same thing with the no dominance issue for the time being.

All of mine are in a 40+ gal grow out tank. so i completely undertand your situation.

The adult ignores them but give a little chase to the fronts an con that last about 2 seconds..lol

other than that my tanks also going great.

sometimes locations of living limit tank size without getting in trouble and if your in a personally

owned or a rented with no limitations home... you might as well look up a site for a whole tank

setup for sale.

You can always find a tank for cheap.


----------



## g8tr73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well,all the fish are practically babies right now. My hopes are that they will get along better if they are raised together...I'm already looking at a 75 gallon setup for when they grow bigger. Trying to figure out a good bottom feeder right now.


----------

